# Badly need info on Effexor..



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My doctor wants me to change from 20mg. of Prozac to 37.5 mg of Effexor because I told him I was feeling to tired to exercise. I was doing fine on the Prozac for IBS, but like I said, I felt tired and sleepy alot. I took my first Effexor pill Sunday, and wanted to sleep all day. Even today, I am so sleepy at work. Any advice would help!


----------



## k9dawn (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi, I cant help you with questions about Effexor, as I have been taking Zoloft [ just starting my fourth week]I have gotten a lot of my own info on Zoloft at www.depressionforums.com There are listings for many types of antidepressants,including Effexor. Perhaps you can look there and find some answers.


----------



## LynnD (May 3, 2003)

The side effects will usually go away after a month or so of being on the medicine. How long were you on prozac? I've been on both, so let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for replying to my post. I have noticed that each day I feel like the tiredness is wearing off. I do notice that I don't feel so sleepy during the day also. I have even had another positive result...







my female drive is starting to come alive again


----------



## UnknownSoldier (Dec 5, 2000)

My experience with Effexor: it helped the anxiety a lot, and helped my IBS (I was also on Lotronex at the time), but when I tried to get off of it, I had pretty bad symptoms--dizziness, tired, felt like I was about to pass out. But Prozac was absolutely horrible for me from day 1. I tried it for one week and I'll never take it again. It made me very irritable and bitchy. Bottom line: you are unique and need to find which one works for you. Give it more than one day, with your doctor's advice, and don't let it get you down because you will most likely end up trying several different meds before you find the right one (at the right dosage amount) that works for you. Good luck!


----------



## isobel1976 (Mar 27, 2003)

I've been on Effexor for about three weeks and noticed I was sleepy at first too. This is the first drug I've tried, so I was not sure what to expect. I am not sure if it is working or not. How long does it take to really see effects?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

After six weeks, I am starting to notice that the side effects of feeling tired and sleepy are going away. I am also seeing a huge difference in my outlook on life. I thought in the past that AD were working for me with depression, but the Effexor has been by far the best for me dealing with a depression I didn't know existed. I thought after I had gotten through some difficult life situations (eight years ago) I was better from the depression. I obviously was still suffering from post tramatic syndrome. It feels good to look forward to doing things I once enjoyed.


----------

